# الدعاء للمهندس الاستشاري ابراهيم عبد السلام



## EnG_AHmD (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ياجماعة الرجاء الدعاء للبشمهندس ابراهيم بالشفاء العاجل لانه اصابته جلطة وهو كان محجوز في المستشفى الفترة الي فاتت الكلام دا انا عرفته من ابنه عمر ياريت كل واحد استفاد من البشمهندس ابراهيم يدعيله بالشفاء العاجل


----------



## mostafa_mfs50 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يتمم شفاك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم و يزيل عنك الابتلاء و يجازيك خير علي كل اللي عملته مع الناس و العلم اللي نفعتهم بيه و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حساناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## عماد محمد قاسم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

نتمنى له الشفاء العاجل وان شاء الله يقوم ويرجع احسن من الاول


----------



## خالد الأزهري (24 سبتمبر 2012)

نسال الله له الشفاء التام عاجلا غير اجل


----------



## مهندس وليد صويني (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً
*


----------



## m_sweedy (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه شفاءا لا يغادر شقما وبارك له فى صحته وازل عنه محنته


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (24 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## عباس العقاد (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل وان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته


----------



## eslamabdelgowad (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يجازيه خيرا ويشفيه شفاءا لا يغادر سقما


----------



## Abd elrahman Fathy (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه بقدرتك وعافه واعف عنه​


----------



## المهندس الامين (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه شفاءا لا يغادر شقما وبارك له فى صحته واجزه خيرا في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## aelmostafa (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه


----------



## sherif_2007 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
ربنا يشفيه و يعفى عنه بما افادنا بعلمه و معرفته
ربنا يقومك بالسلامة يابشمهندس و يديك الصحة


----------



## sharluk (24 سبتمبر 2012)

[ربنا يجازيه خيرا ويشفيه امين]


----------



## Engr.Ahmed Fathi (24 سبتمبر 2012)

​*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*​


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (24 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه


----------



## احمد محسن فهمي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

​اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه


----------



## alaa_ce (24 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## LIBYAN 90 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (24 سبتمبر 2012)

​*ربنا يتمم شفاك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم و يزيل عنك الابتلاء و يجازيك خير علي كل اللي عملته مع الناس و العلم اللي نفعتهم بيه و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حساناتك ان شاء الله*
*اخوك فى الله
مهندس / احمد عكوش*​


----------



## منصوراوي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

اللهم اشفه وخفف عنه وارحمه وسكن آلامه وبارك اللهم له واحفظه بالسكينه

يا عزيز يا غفاار


----------



## م/احمد خيال (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه شفاءا لايغادر سقما*


----------



## civilawy.x (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً
*​*
*


----------



## aboyazeed (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه شفاء لايغادر سقما يارب العالمين ياريت يا اخوة الى يعرف عنوان المستشفى يضعه فزيارته حق علينا


----------



## eng.ali fikry (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يتمم شفاك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم و يزيل عنك الابتلاء و يجازيك خير علي كل اللي عملته مع الناس و العلم اللي نفعتهم بيه


----------



## م-ابن بدوي (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه


----------



## mohamed zehiry (24 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يتمم شفاك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم و يزيل عنك الابتلاء و يجازيك خير علي كل اللي عملته مع الناس و العلم اللي نفعتهم بيه و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حساناتك ان شاء الله​


----------



## ضياء كاظم (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*اللهم اشفيه بحق الرسول الاكرم وبحق اله الطيبين ويا رب يكون بالف خير وسلامة *


----------



## م.محمد عبد المجيد (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه وخفف عنه وارحمه وسكن آلامه وبارك اللهم له واحفظه بالسكينه

يا عزيز يا غفاار​​​


----------



## eng.aim91 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*
​


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*يا رب إشفيه وإرفع عنه البلاء ,اللهم آمين*​


----------



## archivil (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم بحق تلك الشروحات التى قدمها المهندس ابراهيم لوجهك تعالى ان تشفه وتعافيه .


----------



## شادى اليمانى (24 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم ارزقه الشفاء والصحة وجزيه عن اعماله خير الجزاء


----------



## khaled (troy) (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفية ويرجعلنا بالسلامة يارب سالم من كل شر
وياريت يا رجالة حد يطمنا علية اول باول


----------



## ahmed helal2013 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفة بشفاك ... اللهم اشفة فانت الشافى يارب امين


----------



## civil mo7amed (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه شفاءا عاجلا يا رب العالمين


----------



## صفوان الطلحي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يشفيه يارب وما تشوف الا العافية يارب


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

m_sweedy قال:


> اللهم اشفيه شفاءا لا يغادر شقما وبارك له فى صحته وازل عنه محنته


*
آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (25 سبتمبر 2012)

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه ويرفع عنه البلاء ويعيده الى اهله سالما ونسألك يارب بحق اخلاص المهندس ابراهيم وحبه للناس وحبه للخير وبحق كل ساعه وكل دقيقه وكل ثانيه حاول فيها المهندس ابراهيم نفعنا وزملائنا المهندسين ان ترفع عنه ابتلاءك وتعيده سالما الى هذا المنتدى الموقر


----------



## eng_rania_ahmed (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس اشف انت الشافى شفاء لايغادر سقما

اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس اشف انت الشافى شفاء لايغادر سقما
اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس اشف انت الشافى شفاء لايغادر سقما
اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس اشف انت الشافى شفاء لايغادر سقما
اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس اشف انت الشافى شفاء لايغادر سقما


----------



## eng_ahmed2003 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية ..


----------



## ELKAISAR (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اسأل الله العلى القدير ان يشفية ويتجاوز عنة ويرحمة


----------



## hossamkatab (25 سبتمبر 2012)

نسئل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه


----------



## فريد12 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الله مشفة وعافة يارب العالمين.


----------



## اسمه العقيلي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يعفو عنه ويشفيه من كل سقم


----------



## ahmed ehab (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الف سلامة عليك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم 
وربنا يتم شفاك ان شاء الله


----------



## mssek (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اسأل الله ان يشفيه....


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يتم شفاك يارب يابشمهندس وترجع احسن من الاول ان شاء الله


----------



## انور الاستشاري (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*تمنياتي بالشفاء*

مشافى بإذن الله تعالى بحق الحبيب محمد ( صلى الله عليه و اله و سلم )


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم شافيه وشافي كل مريض بحق محمد وال محمد وعلي وفاطمة والحسن والحسين


----------



## مهندس سمير (25 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك


----------



## هاني علي 26 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*اللهم اشفي عبدك واجزيه عنا خيرا يارب العالمين*


----------



## easy المحلاوى (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه بحق رسولك الكريم


----------



## احمد زيدو (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه واشف مرضانا ومرضي المسلمين


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (25 سبتمبر 2012)

لاَ بَأْسَ طَهُورٌ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ
أَسْأَلُ اللَّهَ الْعَظِيمَ رَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ أَنْ يَشْفِيَه
عيادة المريض فضائل وآداب

دعاء المريض
فلاش : دعاء المرض


يا صاحب الهمّ إنّ الهمّ منقطعٌ * * * أبشر بذاك فإنّ الكافي اللّه
اليأس يقطع أحياناً بصاحبه * * * لا تيأسنّ كأن قد فرّج اللّه
إذا بليت فثق باللّه وأرض به * * * إنّ الذي يكشف البلوى هو اللّه
الحمد للّه شكراً لا شريك له * * * ما أسرع الخير جدّاً إن يشا اللّه


----------



## إسلام علي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً
أنا خالي أصابته جلطة وتوفي بسببها للأسف ولكن عرفت بعدها إن الحجامة كانت تقدر تعالجه 
فلو توصل لأهله المعلومة دي إن شاء الله تنفعه 
*


----------



## Eng PETER (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفية يارب عشان الراجل دة فعلا افادنا كتير جدا ممكن اكون محصليش الشرف واتعرفت على راجل عظيم ذي دة لكن انا ليا الشرف اني اتعلمت كتير جدا منة


----------



## moghaze20 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## محمد دهشورى (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## mhmoodtaha (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الشفاء العاجل ربنا يجازيه خيراوان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (25 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## medo_1st7 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*rbna y2wmo*:11:* bel salam in sha2 allah *


----------



## أحبك في الله (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم إشفه شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## رمزي2009 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه


----------



## C'est La Vie (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*


----------



## النوسانى 11 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

* أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه*


----------



## سامو جاك (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيك وترجع بالسلامة


----------



## abdogeneral (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*شفاك الله وعفاك*

نسال الله له الشفاء


----------



## hema81 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

EnG_AHmD قال:


> ياجماعة الرجاء الدعاء للبشمهندس ابراهيم بالشفاء العاجل لانه اصابته جلطة وهو كان محجوز في المستشفى الفترة الي فاتت الكلام دا انا عرفته من ابنه عمر ياريت كل واحد استفاد من البشمهندس ابراهيم يدعيله بالشفاء العاجل



اللهم اشفيه شفاء لا يغادر سقما اللهم امين يارب العالمين


----------



## goldbeeerg (25 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يتمم شفاؤه ويجازيه خير


----------



## eng_mohamed0003 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه شفاءا لا يغادر سقما


----------



## eng.aim91 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*
​


----------



## حويزي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

*نسال الله له الشفاء .... الف سلامه*


----------



## السلفي355 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفية وكن معه ورجعه لنا بالسلامة


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (25 سبتمبر 2012)

نسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## akouti_angham (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه شفاء لا يغادر سقما اللهم امين يارب العالمين​

​


----------



## mohamed selim22 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

نتمنى من المولى عز وجل الشفاء العاجل لاستاذنا ومعلمنا ابراهيم


----------



## eng.abser (25 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم عجل في شفائه يا الله


----------



## never_ die (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه ان شاء الله*


----------



## freemanghassan (26 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاء لا يغادر سقما .. هو الشافي المعافي .. يا رب يرجع لأهله وأصحابه بالسلامة عاجلا غير آجل


----------



## engmohamad (26 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً
​

​


----------



## heno9 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شفاه الله و عفاه بس كان هو باين عندي اون لاين اول امبارح علي الياهو !!!! و امبارح كمان علي ما افتكر


----------



## ميمو الاول (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم رب الناس مذهب البأس اشف أنت الشافي لا شافي إلا أنت اشفه شفاء لا ‏ ‏يغادر ‏ ‏سقما


----------



## وليد مراد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفي مهندسنا الفاضل


----------



## Eng.zeky (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم رب الناس أذهب عنه البأس واشفه انت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاءا لا يغادر سقما


----------



## احمدموسى (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيهو لا باس باذن الله


----------



## اللبيس (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم أشفه شفاء لا يغادر سقما
اللهم ارزقة الصحة والعافية في بدنه


----------



## Eng. Firas (26 سبتمبر 2012)

نتمنى له الشفاء التام العاجل غير اجل وان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته وان شاء الله ربنا يجازيه خيرا ويقوم ويرجع احسن من الاول...


----------



## tefa5518 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه شفاءا لا يغادر شقما وبارك له فى صحته وازل عنه محنته​


----------



## ||refoo|| (26 سبتمبر 2012)

يااااارب يشفيه ويرجعلنا بالسلامه بإذن الله واللهم اغفر له ذنوبه واعفو عنه يااارب العالمين


----------



## عبدالسلام محفدي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً وأن يعطة الصحة والعافية


----------



## التوأم (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه 
**أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه 
**أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه 
**أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه 
**أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه 
**أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه 
**أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه *


----------



## akram74 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

I hope he will get better soon , may God protect him


----------



## parasismic (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*اللهم رب الناس اذهب البأس اشفه أنت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما*​


----------



## mezoamer (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيك ويعفو عنك


----------



## osama01313 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يتمم شفاك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم و يزيل عنك الابتلاء و يجازيك خير علي كل اللي عملته مع الناس و العلم اللي نفعتهم بيه و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حساناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (26 سبتمبر 2012)

شافاه الله وعافاه


----------



## ميورو (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه واحميه من كل سوء وقومه من مرضه بالسلامه اللهم اميييييييييييييييييين


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (26 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## EnG_AHmD (26 سبتمبر 2012)

heno9 قال:


> شفاه الله و عفاه بس كان هو باين عندي اون لاين اول امبارح علي الياهو !!!! و امبارح كمان علي ما افتكر



ابنه هو الي بيفتح الايميل


----------



## mo7amed_el3wam (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه *


----------



## نجلاء الديب (26 سبتمبر 2012)

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء لايغادر سقما وطمنونا عليه لو سمحتم يابشمهندسين اول باول وشكرا


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (27 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله أن يشفي المهندس أبراهيم شفاء لايغادر سقما ...


----------



## Mohamed M El-Abd (27 سبتمبر 2012)

شافاك الله وعافاك


----------



## eng1989 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه شفاء لا يغادر سقما​


----------



## طارق عاصم (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه


----------



## محمد أبوالنيل (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه واللهم ما اجعل علمه صدقة ينتفع بها


----------



## م / خالد البنا (27 سبتمبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه ويجعل علمه الذى نشره وعمله يشفعان له


----------



## محمد على هندسه (27 سبتمبر 2012)

بجد انا حزنت لما قرأت الخبر ده يا رب يشفيه ويديله الصحه مهندس ابراهيم من الشخصيات التى لها تأثيرها ف هذا المنتدى الكريم


----------



## youssefayay (27 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## احمد شواني (27 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## ابو ليان السوري (27 سبتمبر 2012)

اسأل الله الشافي ان يشفيه شفاءا تاما ويفرج عنه


----------



## ATICK79 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اكتب لة الشفاء


----------



## amr2424 (27 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يتمم شفاك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم و يزيل عنك الابتلاء و يجازيك خير علي كل اللي عملته مع الناس و العلم اللي نفعتهم بيه و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حساناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## omar iraqi (27 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه واشفي مرضى المسلمين


----------



## وائل شعبان محمد عل (28 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه بشفائك وداوه بدوائك .


----------



## zeeko (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الله يرفع عنو و يجعلوا طهور


----------



## reem220 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

يارب تشفيه وتعافيه شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## sameh_majeed (28 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم يسر له و لامة لا اله الا الله


----------



## aboelkheir (28 سبتمبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه شفاء لا يغادر سقما وان يلهمه الصير والرضا ويجعله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## samer kamel ali (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*نتمنى له الشفاء العاجل وان شاء الله ترجعلنا بالسلامة يا رب العالمين اّمين*


----------



## اسامة عبد السلام (28 سبتمبر 2012)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب اشفيه


----------



## samer kamel ali (28 سبتمبر 2012)

*نتمنى له الشفاء العاجل وان شاء الله ترجعلنا بالسلامة يا رب العلمين اّمين*


----------



## أحمد على محمدو (28 سبتمبر 2012)

إلهي ..أذهب البأس رب الناس ، بيدك الشفاء ، لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..


----------



## kotoz99 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ...يارب اشفية وجد علية بعفوك ورحمتك


----------



## سميرة عباس (28 سبتمبر 2012)

الهم أدعو له بالشفاء العاجل والعودة الميمونة


----------



## العربى446 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ربى تمم شفاه على خير


----------



## mohy_y2003 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه ويرفع عنه البلاء ويعيده الى اهله سالما ونسألك يارب بحق اخلاص المهندس ابراهيم وحبه للناس وحبه للخير وبحق كل ساعه وكل دقيقه وكل ثانيه حاول فيها المهندس ابراهيم نفعنا وزملائنا المهندسين ان ترفع عنه ابتلاءك وتعيده سالما الى هذا المنتدى الموقر

اللهم اشفه شفاءً لا يغادر سقما 
ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله العلي العظيم ​​


----------



## خلص الكلام 2012 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه يارب ويقومه بالسلامه يارحمن يارحيم ويرجع ان شاء الله احسن من الاول ويصبر اهله ورجاء من اسرة الهندسه المدنيه وضع رقم الباش مهندس او المكتب بحيث نتصل نطمن عليه واكون شاكر ليكو وربنا يشفى مرضى المسلمين جميعا امين يارب


----------



## المقاول6680 (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه ويرجع بفضل الله نستفيد منه كمان وكمان وينفع بعلمه امه محمد يارب .......... اسأل الله العظيم ان يتقبل


----------



## Eng. Mahmoud Reda (28 سبتمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه و يقومه بالسلامه ان شاء الله


----------



## man_oftheages (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل وان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته


----------



## احمدعلاء (29 سبتمبر 2012)

يا رب جازيه عننا خير وقومه بالسلامه وارزقه الصحه والعافيه


----------



## رضا محمد عبدالمنعم (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه شفاءً لا يغادر سقما اللهم اجعل ما تدق به من علم شفاءً له من كل داء يا رب العالمين 
اللهم اطل فى عمره فى صحة و عافية و سعة رزق و زيادة علم


----------



## atshraiq (29 سبتمبر 2012)

آسآل آلله آلعظيم رب آلعرش آلعظيم آن يشفيه


----------



## عمرومحمودمحمد (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*يقول النبى ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) مامن مسلم يعود مريضا لم يحضر أجله ، فيقول سبع مرات :

" أسأل الله رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك " الإ وعوفى )
وقال النبى ( صلى الله عليه وسلم ) :- أتانى جبريل فقال : يا محمد اشتكيت فقلت : نعم ،

قال " بسم الله أرقيك من كل شى يؤذيك من شر كل نفس وعين حاسد ، بسم الله أرقيك

والله يشفيك "
*​


----------



## reem220 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

يا جماعة طمنونا كيف حال البشمهندس انشالله صح وشفي ... ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه من كل بلاء


----------



## مهندس عاصم2 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يتم له الشفاء العاجل مهندسنا الكبير ومعلمنا مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## alhaysm (29 سبتمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*​


----------



## mido_132 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه


----------



## السيدنصير (30 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه بقدرتك وعافه واعف عنه


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (30 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه وعافيه يارب العالمين


----------



## هانى حميده (30 سبتمبر 2012)

لا إله الا الله الحليم الكريم .. لا اله الا الله العلي العظيم .. 
لا إله الا الله رب السماوات السبع و رب العرش العظيم ..


لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له .. 
له الملك .. و له الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
الحمد لله الذي لا إله إلا هو .. و هو للحمد أهل .. و هو على كل شيء قدير .. 
و سبحان الله .. و لا إله إلا الله .. و الله أكبر .. و لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله ..


إلهي ..


أذهب البأس عنه رب الناس اشفه و أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لا يغادر سقما ..


إلهي ..


أذهب البأس عنه رب الناس بيدك الشفاء لا كاشف له إلا أنت .. يارب العالمين آمين ..


إلهي ..


إني أسألك من عظيم لطفك وكرمك و سترك الجميل أن تشفيه و تمده بالصحة و العافية ..


إلهي ..


لا ملجأ و لا منجا منك إلا إليك .. إنك على كل شيء قدير ..​


----------



## علاء نايل (30 سبتمبر 2012)

شفالك الله وعفاك ...
وجزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## mrwanakl (30 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم إشفى كل مريض يا رب العالمين


----------



## sulimanadam77 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

مع اني لا اعرف المهندس ولكن ربنا يعيده بالصحه و السلامه لاهله و احبائه


----------



## mohammedsobhy1986 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

اسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يشفيك


----------



## عكاشة عباس (1 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربنا يشفيك ويجعل لك السلامة ان شاء الله*


----------



## the pump (1 أكتوبر 2012)

مهندس وليد صويني قال:


> *أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً
> *



آمين آمين آمين يارب


----------



## المهندس الامين (1 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه شفاءً لا يغادر سقما اللهم اجعل ما تصدق به من علم شفاءً له من كل داء يا رب العالمين 
اللهم اطل فى عمره فى صحة و عافية و سعة رزق و زيادة علم
​​


----------



## eng_roma0000 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب يتمم شفاء استاذنا ومعلمنا علي خير ويكرمه عننا حسن الجزاء


----------



## محمود ابوالعنين (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه ويقومه بالسلامة


----------



## Abu Laith (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً..*


----------



## محمود المقدم (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## eng msk88 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيك يامهندس ابراهيم ويجازيك خير على كل العلم اللىى علمتهونا ... احبك فى الله


----------



## newer ashraf (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل*


----------



## محمد عمار عبده (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه واشف كل مرضى المسلمين


----------



## eng_ahmedrabie2009 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*اللهم رب الناس مذهب الباس اشف انت الشافي شفاءا لا يغادر سقما

*


----------



## mahmoud elhabashy (2 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه يارب شفائا لا يعقبه سقم


----------



## albasiony (2 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب اشفيه يارب ولا تحرمنا من علمه و اخلاقه


----------



## aymankamel79 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## you can see me (2 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب الشفاء لكل المرضي


----------



## engineer sayed (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه شفاءا لايغادر سقما *​


----------



## مهندس صاوى (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*​


----------



## ابن الاماجد (2 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يشفيه ويعطيه الصحه والعافيه


----------



## فارس رضا عليوة (2 أكتوبر 2012)

EnG_AHmD قال:


> ياجماعة الرجاء الدعاء للبشمهندس ابراهيم بالشفاء العاجل لانه اصابته جلطة وهو كان محجوز في المستشفى الفترة الي فاتت الكلام دا انا عرفته من ابنه عمر ياريت كل واحد استفاد من البشمهندس ابراهيم يدعيله بالشفاء العاجل



اللهم اسألك فأنت الاحد الصمد الذى لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد وأسألك فأنت الرحمن الرحيم ذو العرش المجيد فعال لما يريد ان تشفيه وترفع عنه هذا البلاء ويعود معافاً بفضلك وكرمك يا رب واتوسل لك يا إلهى ان تحفظه وتجازيه خيرا باخلاصه فى افادتنا بدون أجر مادى ولكن ارضاءاً لك اللهم آمين ( انا احبك فى الله استاذى المهندس ابراهيم)


----------



## أبوشرقى (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*[ربى إنى مسنى الضر و أنت أرحم الراحمين )) 
**
اللهم اشفه شفاء ليس بعده سقما ابدا..اللهم خذ بيده اللهم احرسه بعينيك التى لا تنام . **
و اكفه بركنك الذى لا يرام و احفظه بعزك الذى لا يضام .و اكلأه فى الليل و فى النهار . **
و ارحمه بقدرتك عليه ّ.أنت ثقته و رجائه يا كاشف الهم . يا مفرج الكرب يا مجيب دعوة **
المضطرين .اللهم البسه ثوب الصحة والعافية عاجلا غير اجلا ياأرحم الراحمين.. **
اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه اللهم اشفه..اللهم امين 
*​


----------



## motab (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*


----------



## ياسر. (2 أكتوبر 2012)

رب اشف انت الشافى لا شفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاءا لا يغادر سقما


----------



## hamody52 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه ويقوم بالف سلامة انشاء الله


----------



## نبعة المدينة (3 أكتوبر 2012)

motab قال:


> *أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*


اللهم آمين واشفي مرضى العرب والمسلمين


----------



## lateef (3 أكتوبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه


----------



## madny (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شفاك الله وعفاك واعادك الله لابنائك واهلك ولمزاولة عملك وتعود لنشاطك باذن الله وجعل الله كل كلمة تعلمتها منك وتعلمها الجميع منك في رصيد حسناتك يارب العالمين


----------



## مهندس رواوص (3 أكتوبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه و يعافيه ​


----------



## genius2020 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل وان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته


----------



## MAH_ENG_2010 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل وان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته  ​


----------



## elgenius (4 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اتم شفاءه على خير يا رب العالمين ..ويعود الينا سالما معافى يا رب العالمين ...

اللهم اجعل خير ما قدمه لنا فى ميزان حسناته ....


----------



## الحسني الثاني (4 أكتوبر 2012)

الشفاء العاجل لمهندسنا الكريم


----------



## السلاطون (4 أكتوبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً
​

​


----------



## coldmido (5 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم أشفه وعافه والمسلمين


----------



## aika (5 أكتوبر 2012)

شفاك الله وعافاك...وياريت نعرف المستشفى اللى هو فيها علشان نزوره


----------



## حمزهههههه (5 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه ويشفي مرضي المسلمين يا رب 
امين


----------



## البرنس عبدالراضى (5 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم عافه واعف عنه ... وكفر عنه سيئاته.. امين


----------



## الفقير لله طارق (5 أكتوبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفية ويرزقة الجنة ويباعد بينة وبين النار بعد المشرق والمغرب


----------



## جاسر مقدام (5 أكتوبر 2012)

نتمنى له الشفاء العاجل وان شاء الله يقوم ويرجع احسن من الاول


----------



## م أيمن السامر (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يشفيه من كل ما أصابه


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (6 أكتوبر 2012)

شفاك الله وعافاك يا مهندس إبراهيم 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## حيدر علي حازم (6 أكتوبر 2012)

عنده الصحه والعافيه وانشاء الله نسمع اخبار زينه يارب


----------



## م/ حسام اسماعيل (6 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه


----------



## ادهم احمد على (6 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه يارب هو زكل مريض


----------



## taher.medany (7 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفية يا رب ويتممله شفائة ويقومه لينا بالسلامة باذن الله


----------



## sammillinum (7 أكتوبر 2012)

طهور ان شاء الله


----------



## ENG.EMAN KHALAF (7 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب اشفيه وارضا عنه اللهم ارفع عنه


----------



## elnino (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم ان يشفيه ويعافيه من كل سوء وداء وان يرده الينا سالما صحيحا ....اللهم اامين


----------



## amrfaysal (7 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه يا رب العالمين واعفو عنه وعن والديه


----------



## محمد الامجد (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*ربنا يشفيك ان شاء الله مهندسنا العزيز *​


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*​


----------



## وليد مراد (9 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اني ادعوك بدعاء عبدك الصالح الذي استجبت له واحضرت عرش ملكة سبا لنبي الله سليمان قبل ان يرتد اليه طرفه اللهم اني اسالك بالاسم الذي دعاك به ان تشفيه وتعافيه


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (10 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه شفاء لابغادر سقما


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (10 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم بحق اسمائك الحسنى وياسمك الخفى الاعظم اسالك ان تشفيه


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الهم يارافع السمواااات بغير عمد ارقع البلالالاء عن استاذى ابراهيم ابو عمر


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الهم يا حنان يا منان انظر اليه بنظره عطف واشفى معلمى من كل داااااء


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (10 أكتوبر 2012)

الهم يا حنان يا منان انظر اليه بنظره عطف واشفى معلمى من كل داااااء


----------



## المهندس 1433 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم انت الشافى يارب اسالك باسمائك الحسنى وصفاتك العلى أن تشفى لنا المهندس ابراهيم عبدالسلام شفاءا لا يغادر سقما يارب


----------



## medo222 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه


----------



## eng.a.h2009 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اكتب له الشفاء العاجل يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## genie01 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
اللهم اشفه يا رب واجعله قرة لاولاده واهله انك انت الشافي ​


----------



## neomandour (11 أكتوبر 2012)

اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل وان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته


----------



## mustafa20099 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم 
اللهم اشفيه وابعد عنه البلاء عاجلا يارب العالمين


----------



## mamyeng (12 أكتوبر 2012)

الهم اشفى م ابراهيم وعافى عنه جميع الامراض واجعله من سعداء الدارين دنيا وآخرة


----------



## al araby 82 (12 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه واعفوا عنه وبارك له فى صحته واكشف عنه هذه الغمة اللهم امين امين


----------



## saidelsayedab (12 أكتوبر 2012)

اسأل الله ان يتم عليه الشفاء وان يمتعه بالصحة والعافية


----------



## سمير بدر (12 أكتوبر 2012)

إستاذنا الكريم م/ابراهيم عبد السلام لقد المنى كثيرا نبأ مرضكم لما عهدناة فيك من خلق كريم وننى لأسأل اللة العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك شفاء لايغادر سقما إنة ولى ذلك والقادر علية


----------



## سمير بدر (12 أكتوبر 2012)

إستاذنا الكريم م/ابراهيم عبد السلام لقد ألمنى كثيرا نبأ مرضكم لما عهدناة فيك من خلق كريم وإننى لأسأل اللة العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك شفاء لايغادر سقما إنة ولى ذلك والقادر علية


----------



## شفكرنصرالدين (13 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه واشفي كل مرضى المسلمين


----------



## رائد الرعوي1 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

منى للمهندس ابرهيم الشفاء العاجل


----------



## الشاب المسلم (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*اللهم اشفه شفاء لا يغادر سقما
ربى إن أستاذنا مسه الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين فاشفه يا رب ورد إليه الصحة والعافية
آمين...آمين...آمين
*


----------



## eng mostafa hamed (13 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب اشفى الدكتور ابراهيم وجازة عنا خير الجزاء واجعل علمة هذا فى ميزان حسناتة


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه اله وبركاته*

كل الشكر والامتنان والعرفان بالجميل لهذه المشاعر الطيبه منكم جميعا واتمني لكم جميعا الصحه والسعاده وكل الشكر لادارة المنتدي علي منحي وسام التميز وكذلك لوضع هذا الموضوع بالمواضيع المثبته لا املك من الكلمات ما استطيع ان اعبر به عن مشاعري لكم جميعا دعواتكم بالستر والصحه وسعه الرزق وكل التحيه والشكر والسلام عليكم جميعا ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## marshal111 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

حمدالله علي سلامتك يابشمهندس واعلم ان الله اذا احب عبدا ابتلاه وانت مبتلي يابشمهندس فاشكر ربنا


----------



## المهندس مهران (13 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفية شفاء عاجلا


----------



## Mohamed laith (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيهو ان شاء الله


----------



## shwan (14 أكتوبر 2012)

نتمنى له الشفاء العاجل وان شاء الله يقوم ويرجع احسن من الاول​


----------



## أبوعبدو (14 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يشفيه يا رب و يردو سالم غانم


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (14 أكتوبر 2012)

حمدا لله على سلامتك يابشمهندسنا العزيز


----------



## إيمان نبوى (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*​عافاه الله وشفاه*


----------



## akram74 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

حمد لله علي سلامتك يابشمهندس


----------



## hesham mahmoud (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*


----------



## samer kamel ali (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ألف ألف حمدا لله على سلامتك


----------



## eng-ardweadary (15 أكتوبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك
اللهم امنن على عبدك إبراهيم بالشفاء التام . اللهم إنا نشهد أننا قد استفدنا من ما علمته ، اللهم ببركة هذا العمل الصالح اكتب له الشفاء وزد في درجاته ورضه وارض عنه وإيانا والكل الإخوة المشرفين والمشاركين في هذا المنتدى . آمين


----------



## Docteur27 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يشافيه


----------



## JAJA1 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

الله مشفة وعافة يارب العالمين.


----------



## tito_mysterious (16 أكتوبر 2012)

اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل وان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته​


----------



## طاهر ملحم (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً يا بشمهندس


----------



## waleed nosseer (16 أكتوبر 2012)

يا الله ربنا يشفيك يارب وترجعلنا بالسلامه ونشكر الاخ الى عرف وقالنا


----------



## صالح سالم أحميدة (16 أكتوبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً اللهم انى اسالك بّأسمك الاعظم وبكل اسم سمية به نفسك انتشفى جوهرة الملتقى المهندس ابرهيم


----------



## eng- badri (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يتمم شفاك يا باشمهندس ابراهيم و يزيل عنك الابتلاء و يجازيك خير علي كل اللي عملته مع الناس و العلم اللي نفعتهم بيه و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حساناتك ان شاء الله​


----------



## نجانجا (17 أكتوبر 2012)

نسال الله له الشفاء التام عاجلا غير اجل


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (17 أكتوبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيك ويرد عليك عافيتك وصحتك يارب العالمين وجزاك الله خيرا على كل ما قدمته من العلم


----------



## eng_egp (17 أكتوبر 2012)

_*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*_


----------



## aelmostafa (17 أكتوبر 2012)

ياريت لو فى حد يعرف المهندس ابراهيم يطمنا عليه


----------



## engsayedzoro (17 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه شفاءا لا يغادر سقما


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (17 أكتوبر 2012)

​أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً​


----------



## abo jolia (17 أكتوبر 2012)

دعيت لك بالشفاء اليوم فى صلاتى بالحرم المكى الشريف ....الذى لولاك لما اصبحت مهندسا يستطيع ان يعمل فى هذا المكان العظيم..شفاك الله وابراك من سقمك


----------



## leroi (17 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم عافيه واعفوا عنه


----------



## reem220 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

يا جماعة اللي قادر يتصل بالمهندس ابراهيم يطمننا عن صحتو يارب تشفيه وتعافيه...


----------



## gasimbash (20 أكتوبر 2012)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> نسال الله له الشفاء التام عاجلا غير اجل


نسأل الله له عاجل الشفاء وجعلها فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## enghosssam (22 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيك يا بشمهندس اتعلمت منك الكتير 
ربنا يكرمك يا رب


----------



## م.محمد سلامه (22 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه شفاء لا يغادر سقمآ


----------



## ringrood (23 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم انا نسالك في هذا اليون العظيم ان تشفيه يارب شفاء لا يعود للمرض وتشفي مرضي المسلمين


----------



## civilenga333 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يتمم شفائك يا مهندس ابراهيم وتقوم لنا بالسلامه


 :84:​


----------



## a7md sabry helmy (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*يـــــــــــــــــــــــــا رب يا ارحم الراحمين....اشفي عبدك هذا...علي قد ما استفدنا وعلمنا ولم يبخل علينا بشيئ,,,,وهو ولا يعرف اي حد فينا,,,,,ياب*


----------



## shbili (26 أكتوبر 2012)

اسأل الله رب العرش العضيم ان يشفيه شفاءاً ﻻ‌ يغادر سقماً


----------



## عادل المعكوف (26 أكتوبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## zazu (27 أكتوبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## القحطاني أبو صهيب (27 أكتوبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيك شفاءً لا يغادر سقماً​


----------



## amr22amr (28 أكتوبر 2012)

*نرجو من الله أن يشفى المهندس ابراهيم*

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً
*


----------



## sayedabdo (28 أكتوبر 2012)

أسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيه وأن يمتعه بالصحة والعافية
فهو صاحب فضل على الكثيرين ممن لا يعرفهم وأنا منهم 
فاللهم جازه عنا خيرا


----------



## m abdelsamee (28 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه ويجازيه عنا خيرا


----------



## hazmohamed101m (29 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم انت الشافي ونسئلك ان تشفي المهندس ابراهيم


----------



## engsasa (29 أكتوبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## omarsh (29 أكتوبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً
وأن يعيده إلينا سالما بإذن الله
*
​


----------



## enghosssam (30 أكتوبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيك يارب يا بشمهندس​


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (31 أكتوبر 2012)

اسال الله ان يشفية 
و يجعل له في كل تألم حسنة 
ويعيدة الي احسن حالا مما كان
ويجزية على كل حرف قالة اجر عظيم​


----------



## abu_nazar (31 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم يجعل بكل حرف كتبنه وقراته اجرا وكل عام وانت بالف خير


----------



## alwan1969 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه واجعل هذا المرض تكفيرا لذنوبه


----------



## مروه حسنين (31 أكتوبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه شفاءا لايغادر سقما.


----------



## مونموننووله (1 نوفمبر 2012)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب اشفيه واجعل جميع ما قدمه في ميزان حسناته


----------



## mosaed36 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## Hind Aldoory (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اسال الله العلي العظيم ان يعجل له بالشفاء ويرجعه الى اهله معافى باسرع وقت


----------



## المظفر2 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

*اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل وان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته​*


----------



## ahmedyoussif400 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ان شاء الله خير 
اصبر واحتسب


----------



## aposrag (2 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم رب الناس اذهب الباس لا شفاء الا شفائك اشفه انت الشافى شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## ashrof11 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه ويجزيه خيرا


----------



## zine eddine (2 نوفمبر 2012)

نسال الله له شفاء العاجل


----------



## ahmed 87 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم شافي كل مريض


----------



## akouti_angham (2 نوفمبر 2012)

اسال الله العلي العظيم ان يعجل له بالشفاء ويرجعه الى اهله معافى باسرع وقت


----------



## م احمد عيسي (2 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه يا رب


----------



## نيروووو (4 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه يارب العالمين واعف عنه يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## mezo 2007 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفية


----------



## محمد ابوالعلا (4 نوفمبر 2012)

سئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل وان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته


----------



## محمد ابوالعلا (4 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفية


----------



## ابوعبدالله1429 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

يارب تشفيه وتعافيه وتجعل ما اصابه تطهير من الذنوب


----------



## ENG_MOHDH (5 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيك يا بشمهندس ابراهيم و الله لمسنا فية العطاء و الاحترام من غير ان نراه


----------



## zine eddine (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الشفاء العاجل انشاء الله .....


----------



## محمد مورو (6 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه يارب


----------



## مهندس تراست (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم افه وعافه واعف عنه


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي وعافه واعف عنه


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (6 نوفمبر 2012)

أسال الله العلى العظيم أن يشفيه من كل سوء


----------



## محمد القرشاوى (7 نوفمبر 2012)

للهم اشفية وعافيه


----------



## descovery_2000 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اعطة الصحة والعافية والشفاء ان شاء اللة


----------



## alialiali20 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيك يا بشمهندس يارببببببببببببببببب


----------



## أحمد سعيد سلام (8 نوفمبر 2012)

نسال الله له الشفاء التام عاجلا غير اجل


----------



## shady salah (8 نوفمبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم ان يشفيك
لابأس طهور ان شاء الله


----------



## engmady (8 نوفمبر 2012)

الهم اشفه شفاء لا يغادر سقما


----------



## the other (9 نوفمبر 2012)

شافاك الله وعافاك يا باشمهدس ابراهيم .... وكتب لك دوما دوام الصحة


----------



## EnG_AHmD (9 نوفمبر 2012)

يابشمهندسين انا كلمت البشمهندس ابراهيم النهردة وهو طمني عليه هو بخير دلوقتي الحمد لله وبيشكر كل الي دعوا ليه


----------



## alaziz (10 نوفمبر 2012)

الله يشفية ويعافية ويزيل عنه كل الم و سقم امين اللهم امين


----------



## adelcitadel (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يعافيك ياحبيب المنتدي


----------



## عمرزيزو (10 نوفمبر 2012)

أسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفى المهندس ابراهيم شفاءا لا يغادر سقما


----------



## sasabigboss (11 نوفمبر 2012)

_*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*_
أمييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين​


----------



## ATICK79 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اكتب له الشفاء واغفر له الذنوب ياكريم يالله


----------



## Gramon (13 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اجعل الكورس فى ميزان حساناته يا رب العالمين اللهم اشفه يا رب العالمين يا رب يارب


----------



## leader2010 (13 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اكتب له الشفاء واغفر له الذنوب


----------



## مزيزو (13 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه شفاءا لا يغادر سقما


----------



## amrfaysal (13 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم عجل فى شفائه يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## سمير بدر (14 نوفمبر 2012)

الأ خوة الزملاء الاعزاء ياريت حد يطمنى عن صحة المهندس الفاضل والأخ العزيز ابراهيم عبد السلام الان نسأل اللة العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفية شفاء لايغادر سقم إنة ولى ذلك والقادر علية اللهم أمين


----------



## م.محمد عمر (14 نوفمبر 2012)

شفاه الله وعافاه


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (15 نوفمبر 2012)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفى المهندس ابراهيم . امين


----------



## ATEF_DAWOD (16 نوفمبر 2012)

شفاك الله وعافاك يا اخي الكريم


----------



## omarnasreldeen (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه*


----------



## ali141141 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه*


----------



## اين333 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم انى اشهدك انى تعلمت وتنورت بصيرتى من هذا الرجل الذى اظنه من المخلصين ولا اذكى على الله احد اللهم اشفيه شفاء لا يبقى سقم اللهم انى اسالك بعلمه الذى علمنى اياه وكل الاعضاء ان تشفيه يا رب اشفيه


----------



## معاوية يوسف (19 نوفمبر 2012)

اجر و عافية يا رب .


----------



## taiscer (19 نوفمبر 2012)

ربنا يشفيه


----------



## hazimkrar (20 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم رب الناس أذهب البأس اشف أنت الشافي لا شفاء إلا شفائك شفاءا لايغادر سقما


----------



## wasel72 (21 نوفمبر 2012)

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير/ الله يشفيه ويعافيه


----------



## eng_zeyad (24 نوفمبر 2012)

اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل وان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته​

​


----------



## المقاول6680 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً
*


----------



## cyber naughty (25 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه يارب العالمين


----------



## layth77 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفه يارب العالمين واعف عنه يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (25 نوفمبر 2012)

نسال الله له الشفاء التام


----------



## anass81 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

EnG_AHmD قال:


> يابشمهندسين انا كلمت البشمهندس ابراهيم النهردة وهو طمني عليه هو بخير دلوقتي الحمد لله وبيشكر كل الي دعوا ليه



حمداً لله على سلامته وننتظر مشاركاته المميزة بإذن الله

جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد على مجهودك الطيب

سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع


----------



## قيثارة العرب (25 نوفمبر 2012)

اللهم اشفيه وعافيه


----------



## م0مصطفي النجار (25 نوفمبر 2012)

شفاك الله


----------



## المهندس الامين (26 نوفمبر 2012)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*


----------



## مصطفى عمود (26 نوفمبر 2012)

EnG_AHmD قال:


> ياجماعة الرجاء الدعاء للبشمهندس ابراهيم بالشفاء العاجل لانه اصابته جلطة وهو كان محجوز في المستشفى الفترة الي فاتت الكلام دا انا عرفته من ابنه عمر ياريت كل واحد استفاد من البشمهندس ابراهيم يدعيله بالشفاء العاجل



اللهم اشف مرضانا ومرضى المسلمين


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (26 نوفمبر 2012)

نسال الله العظيم ان يرزقه الشفاء العاجل


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (27 نوفمبر 2012)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيه شفاءا لايغادر سقما


----------



## doneaxe (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللهم امين*

اللهم اشفه انت الشافي لا شفاء الا شفاؤك شفاءا لا يغادر سقما اللهم اشفه وعافه واعفو عنه ومتعه بالصحة والعافيه ورده الى اهله ومنتداه وهو بعافيه وصحة. اللهم امين


----------



## amr abokresha (4 ديسمبر 2012)

اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل وان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته


----------



## شريف العباسى (15 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يشفيه يارب


----------



## المهندس الحائر (15 فبراير 2013)

يا رب اشفيه و اجزيه خيرا عنا


----------



## Zmalah (15 فبراير 2013)

والله ان العين لتدمع ,,,, ربنا يشيفيك ويقومك بالسلامه لاهلك ولاسرتك وعائتلك واصدقائك واحبابك وزملائك ويكرمك بالخير ويبارك لك ويجازيك كل خير عما تركته من اثر ف كل مهندس من معلومه او غيره ,,,,
اللهم بلغه السلام وامن والامن وارزقه واهلنا وارزقنا الجنه ,,,,اللهم امين ,,,


----------



## مهندس_اشرف (16 فبراير 2013)

*اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يكتب له شفاء لايغادر سقما وان يلبسه من ثوب الصحه والعافيه وان يكتب له العمر المديد*


----------



## tbuly (16 فبراير 2013)

[نتمنى له الشفاء العاجل


----------



## eng abduallah (18 فبراير 2013)

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفى المهندس ابراهيم شفاء لا يغادره سقما يااارب العالمين


----------



## طارق الفقي (18 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يشفيه ياااااارب ان شاء الله


----------



## no2110 (18 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه ويجعله سالم والله الراجل ده افادنى كثيرا من علمه وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناته


----------



## engoo1000 (18 فبراير 2013)

اللهم إشفية وخفف عنه وجازية عنا كل خير أمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## engman92 (18 فبراير 2013)

اللهم اشفه بقدرتك وعافه واعف عنه ​


----------



## بابكر عمر محمد (19 فبراير 2013)

ا*لسلام عليكم لاباس عليه طهور ان شاء الله*


----------



## iaia2100 (19 فبراير 2013)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*​


----------



## eng-ardweadary (20 فبراير 2013)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه


----------



## محمودجاد83 (20 فبراير 2013)

اللهم اتمم شفائه وارجع له صحتة وعافيته يا رب العالمين


----------



## الجيار 2020 (20 فبراير 2013)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً
*​


----------



## alwan1969 (21 فبراير 2013)

اسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشفيه


----------



## muneeradnan (21 فبراير 2013)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً.​*


----------



## zine eddine (21 فبراير 2013)

:84:اللهم اشفيه شفاءا لا يغادر شقما وبارك له فى صحته وازل عنه محنته

*ارجوا من لاخوة الذين يعرفونه ..يخبروننا على حالته الصحية وهل تعافى 

وارجوا ان يكون هنالك رد*​


----------



## mustafa20099 (21 فبراير 2013)

الله يعطيه الصحه والسلامه من كل شر والله فعلا البش مهندس ابراهيم شخص غالي علينا وفضله على المنتدى كثير جدا 
الله يشفيه ويعطيه العافيه العاجله اللهم امين


----------



## kh4444 (21 فبراير 2013)

ربنا يشفيه ويديله على اد عمله يا رب


----------



## كريمة* (22 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم .. اسئال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل وان يجعل كل ما أفادنا به في ميزان حسناته .


----------



## جبرور (25 فبراير 2013)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً.​​​​  أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً.​ 
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً.​


----------



## نبعة المدينة (25 فبراير 2013)

جبرور قال:


> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً.​​​​  أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً.​
> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً.​


آمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## احمد_سلوم (26 فبراير 2013)

نتمنى له الشفاء العاجل وان شاء الله يقوم ويرجع احسن من الاول


----------



## طلعت محمد علي (26 فبراير 2013)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (26 فبراير 2013)

نسال الله العزيز القدير له الشفاء العاجل


----------



## الطاغيه2000 (2 مارس 2013)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً
*


----------



## mohmoftah (30 مارس 2013)

انا لسه شايف الخبر بس ربنا يتم عليك الشفا وتعيش فى صحة وعافية ويسعدك دنيا واخرة


----------



## abu rageh (30 مارس 2013)

اللهم إنا نسألك له الشفاء عاجلاً غير أجلاً


----------



## احمد مناحي (31 مارس 2013)

نسأل الله العظيم اي يشافيه ويعافيه ويرزقه حسن العاقبه في الدنيا والاخره


----------



## عبدالله حسنى امام (31 مارس 2013)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم يشفيه شفاء لا يغادر سقماااا


----------



## EAHMED1981 (31 مارس 2013)

يا رب اشفيه


----------



## loving_you (31 مارس 2013)

ربنا يشفيه ويقومه بالسلامة ويجعل علمه اللى استفاد بيه ناس كتير جدا يكون سبب وحجة فى شفائه


----------



## غيث طه (1 أبريل 2013)

Abd elrahman Fathy قال:


> اللهم اشفه بقدرتك وعافه واعف عنه​



اللهم بجاه محمد وال بيت محمد شافي كل مريض واخص بالدعاء الاستاذ ابراهيم


----------



## passer35 (1 أبريل 2013)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً*


----------



## حسين الصغير (3 أبريل 2013)

لكم تعلمنا منه اللهم انت الشافى قدر له الشفاء العاجل


----------



## محمود المقدم (3 أبريل 2013)

ربما يقومة بالسلامة


----------



## shadykamal0 (5 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يشفيه ويعافيه


----------



## ahmed_elbess (9 أبريل 2013)

اللهم اشفه شفاء لا يغادر سقما يا رب وانت القادر علي كل شيئ 
لقد استفدنا من محاضراته كثيرا وجزاه الله خيرا


----------



## محمد الشمسي (9 أبريل 2013)

نتمنى له الشفاء وللذين خدموا الموقع


----------



## ايمن فرحات (11 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم اشفيه وعافيه شفاءا لايغادر سقما


----------



## civil en.ali (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءاً لا يغادر سقماً
*​ 
* 0 *


----------



## حمدي شققي (12 ديسمبر 2013)

شفاه الله وعافه​


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (12 ديسمبر 2013)

EnG_AHmD قال:


> ياجماعة الرجاء الدعاء للبشمهندس ابراهيم بالشفاء العاجل لانه اصابته جلطة وهو كان محجوز في المستشفى الفترة الي فاتت الكلام دا انا عرفته من ابنه عمر ياريت كل واحد استفاد من البشمهندس ابراهيم يدعيله بالشفاء العاجل


اللهم اشفيه يارب العالمين


----------



## amr (12 ديسمبر 2013)

نسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاءا" لايغادر سقما ويجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناته


----------



## spook2013 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل وان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته


----------



## ahmed_akele111277 (12 ديسمبر 2013)

يا رب اشفه شفاءا لا يغادر سقما انك على كل شىء قدير


----------



## khaledadel (12 ديسمبر 2013)

ربنا يشفيه ياااااااا رب العااااااالمين

اللهم امين يااااااااااا رب العااااااااالمين


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (12 ديسمبر 2013)

نسأل الله ان يشفيه ويعيدة الى اهلة سالما معافى


----------



## fadla (12 ديسمبر 2013)

يا رب إشفه شفاءاً لا يقادر سقما


----------



## الحسني الثاني (12 ديسمبر 2013)

الهم البسه ثوب العافية يارب العالمين


----------



## احمد الحسمدى (13 ديسمبر 2013)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم ان يشيفيه شفاء تاما لايغادر سقما وجميع الناس يا ارحم الراحمين


----------



## صالح سالم أحميدة (13 ديسمبر 2013)

اسئل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يشفيه شفاء عاجل غير اجل وان يجعل ما ابتلي به في ميزان حسناته


----------



## sfary2010 (13 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم اني اشهدك ان عبدك هذا افاض علينا بعلمه الذي علمته له دون حاجة له عندنا فاللهم اشفه وعافه وجازه عنا خير جزاء


----------



## عبدالعزيزاحمد محمد (29 ديسمبر 2013)

اللهم اني اشهدك ان عبدك هذا افاض علينا بعلمه الذي علمته له دون حاجة له عندنا فاللهم اشفه وعافه وجازه عنا خير جزاء امين يارب يارب​


----------



## عبدالعزيزاحمد محمد (29 ديسمبر 2013)

نفسي افرأ عن اخبارة او من يعلم يكتب عنه وكم اشتاق للاطمئنان علية


----------



## المقاول6680 (2 يناير 2014)

ربنا يشفيك ويعافيك يا استاذنا وينفع بيك الامة الاسلامية ويزيدك من علمه ويبارك فيك


----------



## kimy (2 يناير 2014)

نتمنى له الشفاء العاجل باذن الله


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (3 يناير 2014)

أسأل الله العلى العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفيه شفاء لا يغادر سقما 
وأن يذهب عنه البأس​


----------

